# Jackals



## Champloon (Mar 18, 2008)

I was going through my dled manga horde today and i refound this gem then after rereading it and wanting to discuss it i used the search function on the forums for a thread and was shocked to not find one made, so i decided to make one




> Cicero City, a city infested with immigrants where people of all races scramble to find work and shelter. Infested with destruction and slaughter, it's a chaotic society. Living on the outside of society, the Jackals are professional assassins with no allegiance, available to the highest bidder. This is their story.



What pisses me off the most is the amount of chapters available for this manga (4 atm all very well done by Strays) I just wish there were more releases which is why more ppl need to know about it (though im sure alot do)

check this shit out jst for its badassery (btw if anyone has raw downloads send me a hookup please)

Read Online

Download:
Ch 1-8 DL 
Ch 9
Ch 10
Ch 11


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 18, 2008)

< kinda fan of this manga so I tried to find raws everywhere, no found.

I got chunchu v1-15 raws by same author of this manga, but no jackals... =/

btw, I believe Strays was looking for translator

edit: *searchin raws again*


----------



## SENTINEL (Mar 18, 2008)

I read two chapter of this manga and got so bored. 

I will read a little more and see where things are going.


----------



## Champloon (Mar 18, 2008)

SENTINEL said:


> I read two chapter of this manga and got so bored.
> 
> I will read a little more and see where things are going.



whaaaaaaaaaat? did u finish the police vs gator fight?



Lucifer said:


> < kinda fan of this manga so I tried to find raws everywhere, no found.
> 
> I got chunchu v1-15 raws by same author of this manga, but no jackals... =/
> 
> ...



yea chunchu is another one that needs more releases but i already have raws for it thanx anyway Lucifer


----------



## fxu (Mar 18, 2008)

i need moar

-----------------
They needs a translatorz~



Siedhr said:


> Yes, we do have raws courtesy of Ggpx who kindly scanned them for us. I know of no other source other than buying the tanks and scanning them.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm waiting for more already for about 6 months


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 18, 2008)

dam it sucks


----------



## Champloon (Mar 18, 2008)

fxu said:


> i need moar
> 
> -----------------
> They needs a translatorz~



so no other way to obtain the raws eh ? damnit im dying to know how the battle in ch 4 is gonna go down


----------



## lavi69 (Mar 18, 2008)

this sounds quite good, what are the characters like?


----------



## fxu (Mar 19, 2008)

Somebody buy it, scan it, and release it. (the raws)


----------



## Champloon (Apr 19, 2008)

HELL YEA

chap 5 and 6 have been released!

Ch 5 Download

Ch 6 Download

Read Online


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 19, 2008)

Holy shit - finally MOAR 

Now lets see... what was that manga about... It's about half a year since I read first four


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 21, 2008)

I think we should be seeing faster releases now it's a joint between illuminati and strays they were lacking raws and a translator for the longest while. I think that illuminati managed to find a translator and Ggpx bought and scanned the raws so yeh, should be more steady releases now.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 21, 2008)

needs a plot to be somewhat good. They have the rival gangs thing going on, but not much else. The guy lecturing the criminals telling them how bitch they are isn't as cool as I thought it would be hmmm....


----------



## abakuskulram (May 5, 2008)

I wish that more chapter were out since i can't relly determine if the (storyline) will be good or bad, but the little that i have read make me think that it's going to be a good manga.


----------



## Skilgannon (May 5, 2008)

wont download.....


----------



## abakuskulram (Jun 7, 2008)

hope that we'll see a twist/plot soon


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 19, 2008)

Seems like an interesting read. Does anyone even know how many chapters have been released?


----------



## Champloon (Jun 19, 2008)

as of now 8
though it looks like they might pick up the pace (im hoping)


----------



## Mori` (Aug 22, 2008)

oh new chapter of jackals, how splendid :3


----------



## Champloon (Oct 20, 2008)

updated the first page to the present status

though im still pissed that i can't find raws for this series
reps to anyone who can provide me a link


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 21, 2008)

i quite like this manga, has some badass fight scenes


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 22, 2008)

Read 10 chapters in one go, need a break, I quite like the art style. Heh, with that weapon Alligator sure does do impressive damage. Electric baton, eh? Quite a weapon for a policemen to be carrying. Fun little talk about morality between a mercenary and corrupt cop. What's with the mayor's little bunny on his eyepatch? Requiem was pretty cool. lol @ exploding flower. Love that Alligator and Requiem spent the time arguing with each other instead of paying attention to the new guys, now that's the start of an excellent friendship. xD Chapter six was a lot of fun, especially when the blade was blocked by Giant and used to life Requiem right off the ground into Alligator. Sure sounds like he had an interesting mum.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 12, 2008)

chap 12 scan: (presumably because it would fuck everyone up for life and Takumi knew that he could handle seeing it.)


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 13, 2008)

yello mates, been looking for this thread. i must say, so far i really really like this manga, i find art style very good, much better than average shounen art quality. moreover, main characters arnt stupid kids with incredible powers. looks promising to me.


----------



## fxu (Dec 25, 2008)

Chapter 13 is out.

Vol. 4 ch. 25


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 25, 2008)

Man this chapter was awesome. With all the awesome christmas manga presents I was expecting one for this manga as well. Too bad it's only just 1 chapter. Cause they still have a lot of catching up to do. 
Anyone know where to find raws for this?


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 27, 2008)

big-sword dude is screwed. i was hoping he would win. seems alligator is gonna lose too. 
well, better wait for it.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Feb 26, 2009)

anybody knows when the new chapter is gonna come out?....and also on baka-updates it says that this manhwa is already finished and that it has 7 volumes.....is that true???

Link removed


----------



## Champloon (Oct 19, 2009)

finaf**kinly a new chap release lol

ch 14


----------



## Midus (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice. Good to finally see an update.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Oct 28, 2009)

I was surprised to see new chapters out for this.  It's been nearly a year hasn't it?


Anyways, liked the plot twist.  Still waiting on Requiem's fate though .


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 28, 2009)

yea, i almost forgot this series, glad it's back. i hope it was scan group that stopped scanning, not the magazine that cancelled the series.
it looks very interesting to me, it doesnt have stupid character designs and ecchi side to it


----------



## Champloon (Apr 9, 2010)

BIG UPDATE

chs 17-23 have been released as well as an extra chapter concerning requiem huya

CHECK IT OUT!


----------



## hehey (Apr 9, 2010)

Epic chapters indeed, jackal learning karate and all.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 11, 2010)

Just caught, it was really good. I enjoyed it, the plot seems interesting, there is a large cast of bad guys with interesting abilities already, and other chars


Anyone know when we'll get more chapters? Or what chapter the raw is up to?


----------



## nick1689 (May 21, 2010)

????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Champloon (May 21, 2010)

Chapter 12

thankfully MT isnt removing their mature series like OM and Mangafox


----------



## BlaZeR (Jun 25, 2010)

24-31 have been uploaded 
Online


----------



## nick1689 (Jun 25, 2010)

Maaan this manga is really good, it derseves more attention. The latest chapters were really good. Hopefully we'll get new scans out more often


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 25, 2010)

nice developments, the war has started, i'll just keep reading.


----------



## BlaZeR (Jun 26, 2010)

Neeeds way more attention!


----------



## louis (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow I just picked up this manga, and man this shit is amazing. I'm pretty surprised that i've never heard about this manga before.


----------



## nick1689 (Jun 27, 2010)

It doesnt get the attention its deserves it seems


----------



## Yak (Sep 19, 2010)

Mangafox updated chapters 32 to 39.


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 19, 2010)

Simply superb.


----------



## Blade (Sep 19, 2010)

Awesome series.

Just that.


----------



## louis (Sep 19, 2010)

Its mind blowing how crap like fairytale gets more attention than good mangas like this and psyren


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Sep 19, 2010)

God, I love JACKALS.
best "mafia" manga ever. I love how it feels like PRIEST, but in new york.

 also,Shinigami roxy is the sexiest woman ever.


----------



## louis (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow, I did not see the whole Roxy thing coming. But it adds a pretty good twist to things now


----------



## Yak (Sep 20, 2010)

Who is your favourite Jackal - Nichol or Huya? (Secret answer but also possible: Roxy  Nichol's mom has got it going on )


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tho, I wonder if Gabriella will ever recover from Tennouren's all-out attack. Sure, neither Huya nor Nichol are directly involved with the gangs and actually wish for their destruction but right now they are valuable pawns for either side, only that Tennouren already has the upper hand in things which throws off the whole power ballance in the town. That's not good because Nichol needs support if he wants to survive what's coming.


----------



## gumby2ms (Sep 20, 2010)

yeah I found that amusing as well. there is something to be said about the artists skill at drawing attractive athletic women because after all the carnage I still have roxy and blood witch on my mind. I am a straight male but usually I have more intense plot focus. I really hope decapitator doesn't become annoying fodder that keeps returning don't like that guy wish wong survived instead, the Bear was a beast.


----------



## Yak (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm looking forward to Rubiero's fight, although its pretty obvious that Huya will dismantle him. Still, I hope he can somewhat back up his nickname as God of War, he seems to have both skill and power and if weapon maintenance and training is his hobby, he better give the Godfrey-pup a run for his money.


----------



## Blade (Sep 20, 2010)

Shinigami Roxy kicks serious ass.


----------



## Angoobo (Sep 20, 2010)

Roxy is really on a whole other level.

Is she confirmed to be the strongest guy in the manga?


----------



## Yak (Sep 20, 2010)

Ifrit. said:


> Roxy is really on a whole other level.
> 
> Is she confirmed to be the *strongest guy* in the manga?



*WTF??*

And no, unless by strongest you also mean most dangerous or violent. She's said to be the most dangerous Jackal or something but Nichol's flashback to when he was still a kid seems to imply that at least Huya's father was on a similar level, just got careless around kid-Nichol and thus was done in.


Unless that, too, turns out to be a surprise reappearance in the future because Nichol didn't really kill him and only thought he had. That would be a nice twist actually, would love to see more of Huya's Pop.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 20, 2010)

isaak's men are screwed, almost everyone got decapitated. nice turn of events, this is the part where evil gets overwhelmingly stronger and, the good guys will  take their times to overthrow their enemies. i read too much manga, already can predict the whole plot.


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 20, 2010)

Yak said:


> I'm looking forward to Rubiero's fight, although its pretty obvious that Huya will dismantle him. Still, I hope he can somewhat back up his nickname as God of War, he seems to have both skill and power and if weapon maintenance and training is his hobby, he better give the Godfrey-pup a run for his money.



I'm going to predict Huya struggles a little bit and then there's a flash back to his time in the cell where he overcomes whatever it is that he had to to get out of there and wins the fight.


----------



## Blade (Sep 20, 2010)

Firearms Virtuoso is just a freakin badass btw.


----------



## nick1689 (Sep 20, 2010)

Fucking awesome.

This manga is so great, it reaaaally needs more appreaciation

Roxy is hot, a holt milf


----------



## Blade (Sep 20, 2010)

Roxy is just 

And only 30.

Damn.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 20, 2010)

This looks really good .


----------



## Yak (Sep 20, 2010)

Blade said:


> Firearms Virtuoso is just a freakin badass btw.



Seen "Equilibrium" with Christian Bale? Thought of "Gun-Kata", too? 


Roxy looks like 23. But she could probably squeeze your dick off of you, the way her muscles are built lol


----------



## Blade (Sep 20, 2010)

Yak said:


> *Seen "Equilibrium" with Christian Bale? Thought of "Gun-Kata", too? *
> 
> 
> Roxy looks like 23. But she could probably squeeze your dick off of you, the way her muscles are built lol



Lol yeah.



Also he reminded me a cowboy version of Dante, you know.




About Roxy, the chick is stronger than most of the cast, imagine.

I wonder how Nichol is gonna beat her.


----------



## Mahdi (Sep 22, 2010)

louis said:


> Its mind blowing how crap like fairytale gets more attention than good mangas like this and psyren



Japanese people have no taste in manga  

I also like how the first panel in the manga is decapitation.


----------



## nick1689 (Sep 23, 2010)

Bumping to get this more popular!


----------



## louis (Dec 6, 2010)

So, any news on the next release of chapters?????


----------



## Champloon (Dec 7, 2010)

Illuminati said:
			
		

> Jackals - The Latvian says he wants to do chapter releases for volume 6 & 7. We were originally planning to finish the series before the end of the year, but we're sorta out of race track. Finishing v6 before the end of the year is more likely.



was posted on 11/20 so most likely vol 6 finished up this year and hopefully vol 7 (final vol ) finished soon after...


----------



## louis (Dec 23, 2010)

damn its been like 3 months and still no new chapters


----------



## Champloon (Dec 24, 2010)

no there is a new one louis

Chapter 40

hopefully this isnt old news


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 5, 2011)

chapter 41
shit just got interesting. and a little bit of the sweet blood witch just for fun. 

so now we will have three rampaging monsters darkness, alligator and huya. 

love the art in this. somehow strangely appealing.


----------



## Mahdi (Feb 5, 2011)

Yak said:


> I'm looking forward to Rubiero's fight, although its pretty obvious that Huya will dismantle him. Still, I hope he can somewhat back up his nickname as God of War, he seems to have both skill and power and if weapon maintenance and training is his hobby, he better give the Godfrey-pup a run for his money.



Well all i have to say is read the latest chap....
and requiem sounds waaaay better then huya imo.


----------



## Blade (Feb 5, 2011)

The artwork in Jackals is awesome.


----------



## louis (Mar 3, 2011)

Any news on the next release of scans?


----------



## gumby2ms (Sep 18, 2011)

ch 43.  no chapter 42 as of yet but it is readable as is and helps make sense of the twists. damn the blood witch domino is fine. also more mermaid show their faces.


----------



## Champloon (Oct 30, 2011)

44 and 45 are out, makes my heart ache thinking about how slow releases for this are but i'm happy somebody's translating it


----------



## Mahdi (Oct 30, 2011)

Champloon said:


> 44 and 45 are out, makes my heart ache thinking about how slow releases for this are but i'm happy somebody's translating it



it is released painfully slow. i wish a major group would dedicate themselves to it.


----------



## Blade (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank for having good chapters even with this pace and don't complain.


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 30, 2011)

dat shinigami. love this artist's style.


----------



## louis (Oct 31, 2011)

Damn I can't wait for ch 46 to get released


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 11, 2011)

ch 46 and 47 more awesome action and next fight looks good as well.


----------



## hehey (Nov 12, 2011)

Dat dual weilding kid... i hate that fucker.


----------



## hehey (Jan 3, 2012)

Dat dual wielding kid..... i liked how he died all easily  in one hit like that.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 3, 2012)

kinda sucks no sheryl and nichol hug at the end. vampire and blood witch were so fucking badass, hell this series was soo heavy on the badass. 

kinda leaves room for a sequel. either a next gen or a world war or something dealing with new tactics and warfare. with a clean 7 volumes they could make a late night anime out of this. kinda tricky though because they tend to run only 1-2 seinin /violent ones per season.


----------

